# Electronicos como electricistas en Argentina



## fernandob (Ene 18, 2011)

hola estuve pensando hoy en este tema y este es un foro de electronica, la sala de charla, en fin, creo que estamso bastante escondidos para que no nos encuentren algunos seres humanos conflictivos.
y tambien creo que este tema sera interesante para MUCHOS de nosotros.

primero que nada SE BIEN QUE este es un foro abierto y no puedo prohibir a nadie nada, pero aclaro que este tema es para lso tecnicos en electronica que se desempeñan como electricistas y sufren las piedras en el camino de el sistema que nos toca vivir.

ruego que no se metan tecnicos electricistas salvo para aportar algo positivo, y idoneos para nada.

*la idea es ayudar a LOS TECNICOS EN ELECTRONICA a que puedan desarrollarse y que no se sientan intimidados, al ayudar a los demas se que me ayudo a mi mismo .*


el tema es asi:


uno estudio, no biologia, ni carpinteria: ELECTRONICA que sabemso bien lo que es, y hemso descubierto que no siempre el mercado da ($$$) para dedicarse a la "electronica pura" , cada quien sigue su camino, el que la vida te presenta y cada quien utiliza lo que estudio para especializarse en lo que trabaja, habra quienes no trabajaran jamas con mas de 12vcc otros que se dedicaran a 380v ca o mas .
pero a lo que uno se dedique tendra que tomar experiencia y leer de esos temas puntuales, para eso aprendimos a leer , analizar y meternos en el tema que sea.

el primer problema que se presenta es que descubrimos en algun momento de nuestra vida que a pesar de tener un titulo habalado por el ministerio de educacion no alcanza, aparecen sindicatos y organizaciones que dicen representarnos (no se de que ni para que , por que uno esta estudiando y trabajando tranquilo) .
y tenes que matricularte, en el colegio de......... en nuestro caso de electronicos o COPITEC .
entiendase matricularse por pagar por un carnet que no te permite entrar al cine con descuento, ni entrar a una pileta , ni ........nada a menso que aprendas a moverte dentro de su linea "politica" .

pero eso no es lo importante , lo importante es poder nosotros trabajar tranquilos en ELECTRICIDAD cuando lo necesitemos.
y aca surge otro problema..

cada colegio o sindicato o gremio o ....como se llame tiene sus dirigentes, y hay dirigentes mas tranquilos y otros mas activos.
el de el colegio de electricistas COPIME es bastante activo y se aseguro de que su gente tenga incumbencias en muchas cosas, o sea este habilitado (?¿) para trabajar en todo lo que se refiere a electricidad, sea 220v 380 v 10 w o 10 MW , con lo que sea y como sea.

pero el de electronica COPITEC se quedo dormidito, como en sus inicios el fuerte eran las telecomunciaciones, señales de radio y eso ........pues qu een eso siguen y al parecer la electricidad no es tema de electronicos que trabajamos con .......¿ eter? , .

con el correr de el tiempo y disgustos que he visto se llego a lo que hoy dia es que un TECNICO EN ELECTRONICA tiene incumbencias hasta 10 KW .
un tema que en otro post lo discutire si les interesa, y lo he hablado un poco con el copitec.

pero hay cosas qu eno se dicen o mas bien cada quien dice LO QUE LE CONVIENE.

*MEDICION DE PUESTA A TIERRA:*
esta medicion si le preguntas a un tecnico electricista te dira que solo ellos pueden hacerla, pero consulte en el COPITEC y me dicen que no hay nada que impida a un TECNICO EN ELECTRONICA realizar eso que es UNA MEDICION.
es mas, por definicion de lo que es no tiene nada que ver el tema de las potencias o categorias.
pero claro, cada quien dice lo que le conviene .




lo seguire despues *pero la idea es que cada quien aporte lo que haya descubierto*, NO es para que aporten sus conocimientos tecnicos o trucos en el trabajo, ese es el esfuerzo de cada uno y cada quien tiene lo que se merece.
pero si los tecnicos en electronica se quedan callados NUNCA podremso hacer nada y este tipo de trabajo lo podemos hacer igual O MEJOR que un electricista.
Pero lo mas importante es que ES LO QUE ESTUDIAMOS.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 1, 2011)

aca les adjunto algo nuevo que me llego.
es del colegio de electronicos COPITEC.

como ya se sabe el otro colegio y otras instituciones dificultan el trabajo diciendo que un tecnico en electronica NO PUEDE efectuar una medicion de tierra.

aca el asunto .

http://www.copitec.org.ar/

y aca las notas aclaratorias :

http://www.copitec.org.ar/comunicados/Notas.pdf

como se ve un tecnico en electronica SI PUEDE realizar mediciones de puesta a tierra ya que SI TIENE incumbencias en ello .

un saludo


----------



## hernando fidel (Oct 6, 2011)

Eso de los "COLEGIADOS" es solo un montón de vivarachos, que viven como parásitos dentro de la sociedad, disque aplicando las "normas legales", legales para que o para quien?... Para mi el ser humano tiene capacidad para aprender todo y de todo, yo por ejemplo conozco a mucha gente que sin titulo alguno, sabe mucho mas que ciertos "ingenieritos".  Todos tenemos habilidad para muchísimas cosas. Por ultimo este mundo estaría mucho mejor si los que mas saben compartiesen con los que menos saben, y que se desapareciesen el montón de leyes buenas para nada!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 6, 2011)

hernando fidel dijo:


> Eso de los "COLEGIADOS" es solo un montón de vivarachos, que viven como parásitos dentro de la sociedad, disque aplicando las "normas legales", legales para que o para quien?... Para mi el ser humano tiene capacidad para aprender todo y de todo, yo por ejemplo conozco a mucha gente que sin titulo alguno, sabe mucho mas que ciertos "ingenieritos". Todos tenemos habilidad para muchísimas cosas. Por ultimo este mundo estaría mucho mejor si los que mas saben compartiesen con los que menos saben, y que se desapareciesen el montón de leyes buenas para nada!


 
hola, te dire 2 cosas:

1 -- respecto de los "colegiados" a mi tambien me disgustan en parte.
por que si ya tenes un titulo que es de una escuela o universidad del estado no veo por que te tenes que "asociar" y pagar a OTRO lugar.

pero por otro lado se "supone" que te ofrecen un servicio, te defienden en ciertos aspectos legales y bla bla.....en fin.
es una agrupacion que para ciertas csoas es util en esta selva, lo malo es que de cierta forma te presionan para que caigas en ellos......en fin.


2 -- eso ultimo que pones , de la mitad en mas .........pensa un poco pero es una porqueria.
suena a que tenes bronca /envidia /resentimiento por quienes saben .
esta el que estudio hasta cierto punto y el que no.
si vos sos autodidacta BIEN POR VOS, pero no esta bien que critiques o descalifiques a quienes tienen un titulo.
si los edificios en las ciudades, los puentes, los equipos medicos, los vehiculos , etc, etc, etc y miles de etc. fuesen hechos por gente que es "autodidacta" , por gente que estudio solo lo que le gusto, lo que quiso, lo que se le antojo , te aseguro que se caerian muchos edificios y habria muchos accidentes.

se un poco mas serio y sincero.
no te niego que hay intereses, TODO EL MUNDO LOS TIENE, cada quien cuida "su quintita" , pero no me llenes este tema quie es para poner novedades y cosas de el gremio con pensamientos particulares que no son serios.

las carreras y estudios SON POR ALGO .
años y años de estudio , presion para que uno use la cabeza ES POR ALGO .
un titulo no es solo un papel, es un papel que dice que efectivamente recorriste un camino y que SOS CAPAZ para eso.
un titulo tambien es UNA RESPONSABILIDAD.

y no te engañes, no mientas ni te mientas:
vos pones



hernando fidel dijo:


> Por ultimo este mundo estaría mucho mejor si los que mas saben compartiesen con los que menos saben,!


 
que me suena a tantos que escuche con eso de que el conocimiento deberia ser libre y que bla...bla.
te dire algo :
el conocimiento *NO ES GRATIS y nunca lo sera* , TENES QUE PAGARLO CON ESFUERZO Y DEDICACION.
el conocimiento que vos no tnees no te falta por que otro lo esta escondiendo , te falta por que vos o quien sea no tiene la voluntad como para dedicarle .

no estamos en el siglo 14 , hoy dia tenes muchisimo a tu alcance.
en muchos paises hay educacion gratuita.
pero claro , uno trabaja todo el dia , es UN REAL SACRIFICIO terminar el trabajo y tener que ir a estudiar para llegar a casa a las 23 hs o mas tarde.
pero nadie te oculta nada.
y si queres o decis que sos autodidacta y sabes *da la carrera libre !!!!!!!!!!!*

me incha mucho la tremenda cantidad de gente que justifica sus propias limitaciones y /o su ignorancia culpando a los demas .


----------

